# Belts with burgundy shoes...



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

So what color belt do you guys normally wear with burgundy or color 8 shoes? Obviously a matching belt is highly reccomended. Problem is, it's kind of tough to find a burgundy belt with a silver-toned buckle (required for me)...

I'm having a big problem with this - looked around to no avail...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I like a burgundy cortina belt from Trafalgar. Egadfly recommended the Sir Shop in Philadelphia for these a while back:

https://www.sirshop.com/Trafalgar%20Belts.htm

Brooks used to sell this same belt in black, cognac, and burgundy. That's where I got mine.

I use an old sterling silver slide-type buckle from Tiffany & Co. with the above belt. Mine's smooth, but their engine-turned number is very nice:

+

Brown alligator or crocodile, to me, makes for an iconic look with khaki pants and LHSs. BD Jeffries comes to mind:

Their belts (and buckles) come in both 1" and 1-1/8" widths. I like the 1" width, but it's nice to have a choice. BDJ has been reported on previously.

(P.S. - My only relation to these sources is as a consumer of their products.)


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

In summer, I'll wear a surcingle with my 986s, even though the leather is tan in color, or even a ribbon belt.

In fall/winter, I use my BB #8 shell belt which I was lucky enough to score for $99 on sale. It is a GREAT belt that has greatly improved with almost daily late-fall/winter/early-spring wear. It has a brass buckle which I don't mind (as opposed to fake gold color).


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a burgundy calf belt with silver buckle that I bought several years ago, iirc, from Cole Haan. I also wear my brown BB alligator belt. 

Similar to you, a silver buckle is a must for me.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

completely agree with bd79cc.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Alden makes #8 shell belts with silver buckles. I own 2 myself and we sell them quite well at the shop.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The Louche said:


> So what color belt do you guys normally wear with burgundy or color 8 shoes? Obviously a matching belt is highly reccomended. Problem is, it's kind of tough to find a burgundy belt with a silver-toned buckle (required for me)...
> 
> I'm having a big problem with this - looked around to no avail...


You might look at AE or Alden...


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

You seem to be overlooking the most obvious choice.










https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=233&Product_Id=852168&Parent_Id=228


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

wnh said:


> You seem to be overlooking the most obvious choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100%. In fact, it seems almost unbelievable that you'd search all day and not think to look at Brooks. I have this belt in black, brown and burgundy. Never wanted for another leather belt.

JB


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

^ 

Good pick guys. I like the looks of this BB number. Decent price, too. I think my problem was that my exhaustive search has really only covered Filene's, Nordstrom, and my local Cole Haan (limited belt selection there). Normally I hate paying more than $50 for a belt since mine get eaten by my ID clip at work, but it looks like I'll just have to forget about that this time seeing as burgundy belts are a little more scarce than black and brown...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

The Louche said:


> ^
> 
> Good pick guys. I like the looks of this BB number. Decent price, too. I think my problem was that my exhaustive search has really only covered Filene's, Nordstrom, and my local Cole Haan (limited belt selection there). Normally I hate paying more than $50 for a belt since mine get eaten by my ID clip at work, but it looks like I'll just have to forget about that this time seeing as burgundy belts are a little more scarce than black and brown...


Pretty sure you can get something similar at the BB Outlet for a reasonable price, especially if you wait for a F&F or other sale, like the one coming up over labor day.

JB


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Burgundy calfskin belts can be found practically anywhere, and look fine with #8 shell cordovan shoes. Ideally, you'd want a #8 shell cordovan belt, but I'm not inclined to spend the extra bucks for practically the same look (unless I happen to find one on sale).

In addition, I have a burgundy croc-patterned calfskin belt from Trafalgar that I wear with my engine-turned sterling buckle. It also looks fine with the #8 cordo shoes.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Pretty sure you can get something similar at the BB Outlet for a reasonable price, especially if you wait for a F&F or other sale, like the one coming up over labor day.
> 
> JB


They had them at 40% off during _last_ summer's semi-annual sale, but only at 25% off during the last two. Still worth it for a well-made simple belt that will do in most any occasion.


----------



## Zos (Jun 12, 2008)

how about a dark brown croc belt with sterling silver engine turn ?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

sterling silver slide buckle monogrammed with inch wide burgundy (shell or calf) belt.


----------

